# the longest test you have ever taken in a college class?



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I had a fun test today. This has got to be the longest test that I have ever taken in college. It was 150 questions and some were multiple choice, but many were fill in the blank. I know that may sound easy compared to essay tests, but this was an *anatomy* test...yeah, memorize every muscle in the face- what it does, where it is located, oh and memorize this group of muscles too... We also had to label many diagrams at the end. This was from only 2 weeks worth of material. I already know that I failed. I felt sick with anxiety before the test and I surely did not calm down after seeing how long it was. I had a midterm not too long ago that did not even have 150 questions on it.

What is the longest test that you have ever taken in one of your college classes? Does anyone else freak out when they just see question after question...etc.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

In terms of number of questions, I'm not really sure. I've had several that were over 100 questions, but were pretty easy and didn't take too long. In terms of time though, I had a calculus II exam that last well over 3 hours, probably closer to 4. Worst.Test.Ever.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

The LSAT exam I think was about 5 hours.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> In terms of number of questions, I'm not really sure. I've had several that were over 100 questions, but were pretty easy and didn't take too long. In terms of time though, I had a calculus II exam that last well over 3 hours, probably closer to 4. Worst.Test.Ever.


Sheesh! Was that the final?
Well, normally (or so I thought) professors are supposed to keep their tests within the time limit of the class...my class is only an hour and 15 minutes long. Most people start a half and hour early just so they have time to finish them, or stay half an hour later. Our final is supposed to last at least 2 hours long, but I bet it will take longer...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Longest test I've had question-wise was about 150 questions, all multiple choice. Stuff like Psych 101 and Intro to Cell Biology finals were like that. 

Longest time-wise was the Optometry Admissions Test (OAT) I took in October, which was about four and a half to five hours long. Just flew by, though, and I did really well.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

WalkbyFaith said:


> kikachuck said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of number of questions, I'm not really sure. I've had several that were over 100 questions, but were pretty easy and didn't take too long. In terms of time though, I had a calculus II exam that last well over 3 hours, probably closer to 4. Worst.Test.Ever.
> ...


Well yeah, but this was a summer class, so the idea of class times was a bit perverted from the norm. I started early because I knew it was going to be a doosy and it was :lol


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't think I had any tests in college that went past about 100 multiple choice questions.

For reasons too obscure to explain, I was once administered an IQ test that took about five hours, but we won't get into that...


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

The ACT and SAT are both pretty long.

Beside those, I've never really had any really long tests in my classes. My biology professor this semester said he's gonna be giving tests with like 70 multiple choice questions on them, so that will probably be the longest I've faced.

He gave us the first one the other day, which was only 60 questions, and I think I got an A or B.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

None of my tests in college have been really long, 100 questions tops. But in highschool I took a test once that was 200 questions.


----------

